# 60V 2-Stage Blowers e24 and e26



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Toro has released 60V two stage blowers in 24" and 26" models. They take up to three 7.5ah batteries and claim to be able to clear 10" from a 30 car driveway with two batteries.






| Toro







www.toro.com





First look:






The motor runs all the time when you turn it on. I find that pretty odd. When they say "just like gas" I guess they mean it, they didn't even bother to put electric switches in for the auger or drive.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

A video of it in action. Evidently Toro sent out preproduction units in February to reviewers. Seems to throw snow pretty well, even with the little auger and impeller.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Pricing on the 26":

Tool only: $1299
(2) 6ah batteries: $1499
(2) 7.5ah batteries: $1699

For comparison, the gas version is $1199 and the 24" EGO is $1299 with (2) 7.5ah batteries. 









Toro® 60V Max Power Clear Snow Blower | 39901 | 39901T


Clear up to an 18-parked-car driveway on a single charge with the Toro Force-Flex Power System® electric 60V Max 21" Power Clear Snow Blower.




flexforce.toro.com


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd be interested in that. My questions would be about EOD and battery longevity, as in would the battery last 5 years, 10 years or ?? At somewhere around $300 + a battery, that can add up fast.

I'm looking for a new snowblower.. this might be the one.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Riverpilot said:


> I'd be interested in that. My questions would be about EOD and battery longevity, as in would the battery last 5 years, 10 years or ?? At somewhere around $300 + a battery, that can add up fast.
> 
> I'm looking for a new snowblower.. this might be the one.


I wouldn't plan on more than 5 years on the batteries, though who knows, snowblowers are used a lot less than mowers. Electrics are not a good value in the long run. But their quietness and easy maintenance is very attractive. I'm also curious how it will do at EOD. The auger and impeller are rather small. Buying this and then a bare tool Super Recycler mower would be a pretty nice setup.

One thing I have now realized is that it should be easy to repower in the future. Or you could probably just put that motor on any snowblower, much like you would put a Predator on. A lot of interesting possibilities.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Another action video in deeper snow. It looks pretty comparable to gas.






Also looks like the prices on their main Toro website are $100 more than they show on the 60V FlexForce website:

Tool only: $1399
(2) 6ah batteries: $1599
(2) 7.5ah batteries: $1799

$1799 will buy you an HD 1030. Also, replacing the two batteries would cost over $700 (currently $361 each).

I want to like this thing, but the cost is really hard to justify.

Edit: It also looks like the gas version's price (826 OHAE) has gone up $200, to $1399. That's also a lot for such a small auger and impeller, IMO. Who would buy that when the HD 828 OAE is just $100 more at $1499? I have a feeling Toro isn't done adjusting their prices for 2021.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Adjusting prices foe 2021...
Yep. That is right.
Same as everyone is doing.


----------



## fordguy2018 (Dec 27, 2019)

I believe if you have the mower you can use those batteries as well. Very intriguing.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

fordguy2018 said:


> I believe if you have the mower you can use those batteries as well. Very intriguing.


Yeah, I think the way to do it would be the buy the blower and then use those batteries in the mower. Or if you have both you can use all three batteries in the blower. But if you need three batteries you're looking at $1080 +tax to replace them in 5 years or so.


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone around here happen to pick one of these up, or use one? 
The local Toro dealer is getting a few of them in next week and figured I would go look at them, hopefully give one a test drive through the wet heavy snow that's been sitting on the ground for a week or so.


----------



## unhappy with toro (12 mo ago)

Riverpilot said:


> I'd be interested in that. My questions would be about EOD and battery longevity, as in would the battery last 5 years, 10 years or ?? At somewhere around $300 + a battery, that can add up fast.
> 
> I'm looking for a new snowblower.. this might be the one.


with 5" of light powder the batteries lasted 22 minutes. I would not recommend


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

unhappy with toro said:


> with 5" of light powder the batteries lasted 22 minutes. I would not recommend


Are you disappointed because a second battery costs $350?


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

bisonp said:


> I wouldn't plan on more than 5 years on the batteries, though who knows, snowblowers are used a lot less than mowers. Electrics are not a good value in the long run.


When you buy into one of the electric OPE ecosystems, it's a lot easier to justify adding a tool and amortizing the batteries' cost. 

I have five Ego batteries across two locations, and four or five tools. Because I'm using the batteries in multiple tools, the cost of a replacement battery isn't tied to the cost of a single tool.

The battery prices aren't great yet. My 10Ah Ego was $500 (after tax)  But that's a large 56v battery. Ego's 2-stage blower can take two batteries (and their capacities do not need to match: you can pair a 2.5 with a 10Ah just fine), and their riding mowers take two or four?

With a bunch of batteries and three chargers, I can run any of my tools continuously, which works for me. But if you only buy a single tool/battery/charger, the value isn't as great.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

unhappy with toro said:


> the batteries lasted 22 minutes


Maybe it's just me, but with any of todays brand new batteries I've used they required 1 or 2 full drain/charges to reach their max capacity. My most recent cordless purchases, Stihl saw and Maximum (Can Tire) 1/2" impact come to mind.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I think these new battery operated equipment should come with an app to calibrate the owner's expectations to the machine's performance, not the other way around.

And, the app should have a disclaimer that the price does not correlate with the owner's expectations.
.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

unhappy with toro said:


> with 5" of light powder the batteries lasted 22 minutes. I would not recommend


Which blower, the 24" or 26"? What batteries? What was the outside temperature?

I'm not really a proponent of electric blowers, but what you are claiming doesn't seem to be normal compared to what reviewers have posted.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

Disclaimer. I just bought EGO 2 stage machine but was interested in this video as I never considerer the Toro E60. There are some major differences between the Toro E60 and other battery 2 stage machines. First the Toro has one motor with belts and a friction disc. The other manufacturers, at least the EGO, use 2 direct drive motors with no belts or friction disc. One for propulsion and one for the auger. The Toro does have ECO mode so the motor has two power settings. The other battery machines allow the operator to control the speed of the auger and the wheels. Obviously that allows for control of both speed and throwing distance which directly affects battery life. Just providing information, not pushing either system. After reading BISON's post I see one advantage of the Toro, for you guys with welding skills, is the ability to swap out the electric motor for a gas one. That's very cool.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

ralphfr said:


> After reading BISON's post I see one advantage of the Toro, for you guys with welding skills, is the ability to swap out the electric motor for a gas one. That's very cool.


I was just thinking this same thing before I saw your post. I was looking over the vid to figure out how one could slap a gas motor on there when the electric system gives out, or the cost of replacement batteries becomes an egregious burden. Looks like a 212cc clone would match up to this frame/impeller quite well.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

HillnGullyRider said:


> I was just thinking this same thing before I saw your post. I was looking over the vid to figure out how one could slap a gas motor on there when the electric system gives out, or the cost of replacement batteries becomes an egregious burden. Looks like a 212cc clone would match up to this frame/impeller quite well.


Yeah. At first I thought it was stated in the video that it was a straight bolt on but that wasn't the case. Oh well. I believe the E24 is the Toro 824 OE machine electrified. So it would be possible to go electric from gas also. Of course that would only make sense if battery prices come down and run times goes up. We'll see.


----------

